# Low end Lowrance



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Can the low end models depict 
the thermocline? And also, this yak transducer was inside the yak and had ALOT of silicon holding it in place. Usually this stuph peels right off. There is some stubborn 
pieces that won't pull off. Will this affect the operation of the unit. 
Hasn't been used for a few seasons. Want to try it on a trout
lake up nordth and want to find the 'cline. Thanks. Finn.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

I have an Eagle CUDA 300 (made by Lowrance) with the transducer mounted inside the hull of my kayak. Back when I lived in Oklahoma, I could see thermoclines in all the lakes I fished. The thermocline looked like "noise" on the screen, but was restricted to a "zone" near bottom. However, since I moved up here to MI, with the exact same setup, I have yet to see a thermocline on any lake that I've fished. I'm not sure what's up. I've heard people say that a thermocline was setting up at X depth on Y lake, but when I go there, I never see it. All I see onscreen is the usual surface noise, the bottom, weeds, "spaghetti" as a school moves through when I'm in deeper water (never saw that in OK), and some scattered pods of bait that can be at any depth in the water column.

I have my transducer Gooped to the hull, with Marine Goop. It's 8 years old, and still strong.


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

I will also point out that the Eagle CUDA 300 was about as cheap as you could get 8 years ago. It does what I want it to do. However, I've seen guys with a $2000+ kayak and $3000+ sonar on it. For that kind of money, just buy a freaking johnboat....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I put the Hook 4 on mine. Caught it on sale for 200 bucks, It will show the thermocline, although my Jackson has a recessed pocket for the transducer.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Mine is on a pvc frame so the 'ducer hangs out to the side of yak, pvc nests in drain holes.


----------



## finlander (Jan 11, 2007)

Mine does not have a sensitivity control, just contrast.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

AllenMorgan said:


> I will also point out that the Eagle CUDA 300 was about as cheap as you could get 8 years ago. It does what I want it to do. However, I've seen guys with a $2000+ kayak and $3000+ sonar on it. For that kind of money, just buy a freaking johnboat....


Maybe they like to paddle (or peddle) Not everybody whom paddles does so because they cannot afford to do differently.
I can also afford lift tickets, but I prefer to ski uphill to ski free snow downhill.
I enjoy the quiet and clean air of paddling and I enjoy fishing the big water. I am willing to live with the limitations of paddling for the freedom of paddling.


----------

